# Tuna on the grill



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

This is how I cook Tuna Steaks on the grill. First, do not use a ton of heat. It will burn the steaks or dry them out. Use about half of the coals you would normally use in your grill, and if you can, get the coals with mesquite wood chips in them. Use foil on the grill rack to prevent the juices from running away from the fish. First, I cut the steaks to about 2 inches thick. I then cut a couple of lemons into 4 pieces, and a couple of oranges into 4 pieces. I then squeeze just a little of both on the steaks, and apply some Montreal Steak grilling spice to each side. Then, I pick a little fresh basil from my garden, dry would probably work fine, and break it up into pieces. I usually use about 10 big leaves. I place the Tuna on the grill, again, not too hot, and begin squeezing the lemon and orange out on top of it. Try not to use too much lemon, as it can sour the flavor. I find that two lemons for 6 or so pieces of tuna is just right. The oranges seem to be the same, two or so are just right. I then take the squeezed out peels and place them sort of in a circle around the steaks to keep the juice from running away as much as possible, and keep the steaks close together as well. Toss the basil on top of them after you flip. I usually let them cook for about 15min. This leaves some of the juice inside the steaks, and the center a little pink. Serve with the peels on top to allow any extra juices to run down on the fish. I find this simple and quick recipe to be quite tasty. You can cook for a longer or shorter period of time depending on how well you like the fish cooked. Enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds goood!


----------

